# Honeycrisp Pollinator



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I just finally found a Honeycrisp apple tree, according to the nurseries around here they are hard to get. I was able to get it into my car and back home with no problems. Of course when I got it home and read the slip on it, it said that it needed a pollinator. Does anyone have any suggestions for a pollinator? There are about 5 apple trees about 300 feet away, will that be too far for pollination? Can I use a crab apple tree? I would appreciation any suggestions on varieties. I am in zone 3a/4.


----------



## TaylorMade (Jun 8, 2006)

We just planted a Honeycrisp yesterday! :sing: We also planted 6 other apple trees of different varieties. The info we have on them says they can cross pollinate with pretty much any other hardy apple, as long as they are blooming at about the same time. Rescue crab is a popular one, but if you don't mind another regular apple, try Goodland or Battleford. Oh - and pollinators should be within 150 feet. Good luck with yours!!


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

From what I have read, the crabapple trees make excellent pollinators for any of the apple varieties since they have a long season.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> wow - our garden expert here said plant those apple trees 20 -30 feet apart for best pollination. We planted a Honeycrisp and a Haralsonred.
> 
> Honeycrisp is a mid-season bloomer and Haralsonred is a late season pollinator. We were instructed to pick either an early and a mid or a mid and a late but not an early and a late for maximum pollination.
> 
> We also fenced ours to protect them from deer -which can chomp them down overnite - and then we covered the trunk with protection from rabbits. (Up here you have to protect the trunk up as high as the rabbits can get to it while standing on top of the snow! Good to know!)


DH just bought enough 6' high rabbit fence to fence about 5 acres! So we should be good to go there. I just planted 2 Haralsonred last year, before we decided to get the house ready to sell and build on the back 10 acres....go figure! Those are the ones that are about 300' from where the new garden will be.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i planted a honeycrisp a couple years ago and was told and read on the tag that it was a self pollinator


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well i just googled it and needless to say i am not to happy with the nursery i bought this form--i only bought one because i didnt need a pollinator--guess i am going to have to get another apple tree this year


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

mare said:


> well i just googled it and needless to say i am not to happy with the nursery i bought this form--i only bought one because i didnt need a pollinator--guess i am going to have to get another apple tree this year


I second what WIHH said.....I would bring the tag back to the nursery you bought it at and complain. Maybe they will give you a discount on another tree. Although I think they owe you another tree! I would be soooo mad:flame:


----------

